# Wild Weed: Deputies Find Huge Field Of Marijuana



## FruityBud (Jun 28, 2008)

McClain County deputies plan to spend the weekend destroying dozens of acres of marijuana plants found growing in a field there.

A farmer discovered the plant on his 160-acre farm last month. Some were as tall as 6 feet high. Investigators think the plants grew naturally and no one has been cultivating or selling them.

This marijuana is really low quality because it hasn't been planted. Someone didn't do this on purpose, said Detective Dan Huff of the McClain County Sheriffs Office.

Deputies said they find marijuana growing wild in McClain County all the time, but they were surprised by the massive crop.

Usually it's only two or three plants here, two or three plants there. This is the only place I've seen where it's a lot like this, said David Graham of the McClain County Sheriffs Office.

The more rain you have, the faster it's going to grow, said Randy Kittrell of the McClain County Sheriffs Office. And with how much rain we've had here lately, you can tell how much it's taken off.

Kittrell said deputies will use machetes and weed eaters to get rid of the plants. Once cut, the plants will be put in a hole and burned with diesel fuel.

Our objective is to get rid of it so the temptation is not here, said Huff.

He said anyone who tried to smoke the plants would probably only wind up with a headache.

Deputies said they expect to have to come cut down the crop again next year.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/4vvjx7*


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 28, 2008)

fruity bud thank you for all your good posting. you deserve some recognition areound here!


*thanks agian* for your effort. full stars to *YOU* my friend.


----------



## Roken (Jun 28, 2008)

Trip out man, back east is like that tho from my experiance.  I bet that farmer about pooped in his pants when he seen an acre of weed on his landlol, i would have paid to see that expression on his face.  Would be pretty funny hearing the police phone call to, i could only imagine that one.  Thank's for the post man, peace and love!!!
Roken.


----------



## Tater (Jun 29, 2008)

> &#8220;This marijuana is really low quality because it hasn't been planted. Someone didn't do this on purpose,&#8221; said Detective Dan Huff of the McClain County Sheriff&#8217;s Office.





> He said anyone who tried to smoke the plants would probably only wind up with a headache.



Can't remember who started that last thread about having pot growing wild everywhere but this is a perfect example of what you would end up with.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Jun 29, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> Can't remember who started that last thread about having pot growing wild everywhere but this is a perfect example of what you would end up with.


 
And it was well worth the laugh was'nt it?
They will be back next year with weedeaters that are electric and twice as much deisel fuel.
I liked the way he used the words "Probably" and "Temptation"
LMMFAO.


Gb


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 29, 2008)

Lol,yea Right,maybe Im Just High,but I Think Theres Just Alot Of People Just Plantin Seeds For The Heck Of It,then They'll Come Back Around To See If They Got Any Buds From The Plant They Did Nothing For.i've Met A Few Dudes In The Past That Did That.
But Either Way,thanks For All The Good Leo Stories You Supply Us With.theyre Fun To Read While Im Blew Out.if You Dont Mind Me Askin,where Do You Get All This News From? Do You Get This From A Certain Website Or Something? -peace


----------

